# Amount of feeders for 3 RBS's



## Stradale360 (Mar 15, 2004)

I currently have 3 1" RBP's in a 75 gallon tank. I recently went to Cabelas and bought a bunch of chub minnows as feeders as I would think these are more nutritious than the regular goldfish or rosy reds. The smallest amount they would give me is a dozen, and for the most part they are pretty darn big. The first day I put them in the Ranhas devoured one of the smaller minnows that I saw and basically the rest of the dozen all had chunks missing out of their tails or no tails at all. Since that time (about a week and a half ago) I have found no dead minnows, and all the minnows seem to have the same chunks out of their tails.

My question is are the Piranhas overwhelmed about the amount of feeders in the tank, so they are not eating? Or is this good to have a bunch of feeders in at all times so they can have a meal whenever they get hungry? It sure makes everything more boring considering I never get to see them feed now. Plus, do the tails have the right amount of nutrients to make them grow quickly and strong/healthy?


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

I'd try to get them off feeders asap. But if you must feed feeders quarantine and then feed a few at a time so they eat what they can and you can remove any uneaten ones.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

You are walkin into trouble here..







Jk.. Like what Cichlid said try to get em off asap.. They don't have any nutritional value in em and most likely stun the growth of your fish


----------



## Stradale360 (Mar 15, 2004)

Isn't that what they eat in the wild? DO you suggest blood worms or something else? I used to have a Northern Pike in the tank and that is what is recommended for them, as they eat minnows in the wild. Why would it be any different?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Feed them white fish fillets, shrimps, pellets, squid, krill but no feeders.
Feeders are the worst for your piranhas and will not encourage growth and coloration.
There are many parasites in feeders.. and that could harm your fishes.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Frozens/fresh food is the best. Feeders every few months are okay, though the goldfish are kinda nasty.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Tilapia, cod, silversides, earthworms, shrimp, and pellets as stated before white meat only. No red meat at all. Its fatty and not healthy for your fish at all. Think of it as protecitng your investment. You do all the right things your fish will live for a very long time and get pretty big. You keep feeding feeders and they wont last as long with all the parasites and hormones that are in them.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Feeders = Bad

Who told you that is what to feed pike/RBs? The local fish store. They know very little. Feed frozen fish. Tilapia and catfish worked the best for me. Shrimp will bring out color.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Test your water. You may be going through an ammonia/nitrite spike from adding a dozen feeders. Your fish imo arent ready to eat feeders at that size. best to serve them chopped up white fish and or shrimp/clams/scallops or earthworms. As mentioned feeders carry a risk.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Stradale360 said:


> Isn't that what they eat in the wild? DO you suggest blood worms or something else? I used to have a Northern Pike in the tank and that is what is recommended for them, as they eat minnows in the wild. Why would it be any different?


in the wild they eat fish from their local and they prey on more then just other fish. this applies to any predator. wild animals get a diverse diet not just one type of food. the feeders you have I dont know about as well but i can say they are prone to parasites and diseases which can be passed on to your fish and kill them. diversify their diet and eliminate the feeders like posted above. try feeding white fish fillets, stay away from the red meats entirely, and other foods like shrimp are fine. feeder fish also carry growth inhibitors which are not food for your fish and like the kind Dr. said adding feeder fish could cause your ammonia and nitrites to spike which if extreme enough could kill your fish also. you should have no ammonia and no nitrites so for this reason alone i would not feed anymore feeders. we know you like to see them eat live food but sometimes it is better to only do it as a treat.


----------



## slackster08 (Jan 8, 2009)

how would you feed RBP's the food, frozen and just cut it up into chunks or fresh


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I just thaw it out and then cut it into chunks.


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

Amount of feeders for 3 RPB's? *NONE*

Everyone on here seems to have already offered you good alternatives... ANY one of them is BETTER than feeders.


----------



## baliztik terror (Nov 24, 2008)

If you want to feed them feeders, then do it. This RB ate feeders since he was the size of a quarter, his colors were VERY vibrant and he was almost pushing 10" in size.


----------



## OneEyedPiranhaGuy (Sep 30, 2005)

I would assume that rbp's at about 1" in size would be more interested in nipping the fins of the feeders than eating the meat.


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

KONViCT said:


> If you want to feed them feeders, then do it. This RB ate feeders since he was the size of a quarter, his colors were VERY vibrant and he was almost pushing 10" in size.


I just noticed that you said "were"... and "was"... that emplies past tense, so we're going to assume it was a death brought on by some parasite from feeders.









WHATEVER. DO NOT FEED FEEDERS UNLESS YOU QUARENTINE THEM FOR AT LEAST 2 WEEKS!!!


----------



## Pygo-joe (Jan 29, 2005)

That's a nice looking redbelly pic. But sooner or later your p's will end up catching something from eating feeder fish. Goodluck!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

That picture looks shopped. I dont know that I have seen a nattereri with pink/red scales on his upper back. Also, his gill plate seems to have rotted away a bit....and in that picture...he doesnt look anywhere near 10".

I dont think you can give these fish a proper diet with just feeders....but that is just my opinion.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^^ I was thinking the same thing......looks more like 5-6"


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

invest in a 20g tank and breed your own guppies. Thats what I do. That way you know you have no parasites. If your planning to spend 100+ on a fish are you really gonna risk it? It's really up to you.


----------

